# Kinko's (How do I use a copy machine to print film?)



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone go to Kinko's to make their films?
If you do, How do you get you image from your computer to their copy machine?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't really do screenprinting but I imagine printing on film would be similar to printing on acetate, or the films we use in flash stamp making. You can print directly on the digital copiers nowadays, if the copier is connected to a PC. We do that on our Canon CLC1110 (color capable), and our Canon Imagerunner 2016 (grayscale only). Some copy centers don't have a PC attached to their digital copiers, in which case, you can print first on your inkjet at home, and ask them to photocopy it on your film. Still, a few copy centers, or depending on the person-in-charge do not accept substrates/medias (in your case, the film) to be brought in by the customer.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I knew of some clients back in the day that used Kinkos yet I believe they stopped letting them do that. You may need to contact your local kinkos to see if they do offer that service.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Fluid said:


> I knew of some clients back in the day that used Kinkos yet I believe they stopped letting them do that. You may need to contact your local kinkos to see if they do offer that service.


Im not sure either. But my friend told me to try if I have bigger prints. 
What if the printer is not conected to a computer. Is there another way to print?
Maybe flash memory or cd.....?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

That I guess would depend on their equipment as to whether they accept flash cards. 

Go down and check one out.


----------

